# ABS Light in cold weather?



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Just bought an '05 six speed a couple days ago and I've noticed that the ABS light comes on after about 10-15 minutes on the interstate (without touching the brakes). When I'm driving around town it doesn't come on (or hasn't yet). I talked to the mechanic that did the safety inspection on it before the sale finalized and he said that he couldn't find anything wrong with the brakes but that it may be an issue caused by the near zero temps we've been having over the past three or four days. 

My question is: Do you guys/gals think that this could be the case? Is this a known issue?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Michael


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Could be. Maybe somehow there is ice building up on the tone ring on one of the sensors?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This happens on my Grand Am when the roads have been extremely wet or slushy, and sometimes after a trip through the touchless wash bay. I knew a guy who had the same issue with his Mazda 3. Best we could figure was that the wire pigtail temporarily shorts out at the wheel sensor in the hub, since it can also occur when driving through a 2" puddle. If your ABS comes on and off, you're ok. Its when it comes on and stays on (for several days) you have a problem, like a bad sensor, or even a wheel bearing on the outs.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay...I gave it a couple days to thaw out just in case there was some ice or snow clogging a sensor. It still is coming on after driving a consistent 60-70 mph for about 10-15 minutes. What do you guys think? Is it just a sensor in need of cleaning? Or do y'all think that there is something more serious going on? Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Checked your master cylinder lately for fluid level? Maybe its low or leaking? 
If cold is affecting it I would think when applying brakes the heat from the friction would reduce the cold effects??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you dumped the code yet to find out what wheel is sending the ABS light.?


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Not yet. That's something I could just take it into Autozone for and have them test it right?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Michael Henson said:


> Not yet. That's something I could just take it into Autozone for and have them test it right?


No offense meant to all AutoZone clerks I am sure there are some sharp clerks out there but there is no way would I trust my performance car in the hands of a Pep Boys or AutoZone type clerk. I have seen some of these clerks in operation in my area and aside from selling light bulbs and batteries and diagnosing a dead battery would I let them play around with the diagnostics of this car. This car is not your typical Hyundai or VW. Yea its costly taking it to a shop that specializes in this type car but when one purchases a car like this they should expect above average maintenance costs. You start letting people who don't have experience on a car like this get in to your OBC and dumping this and adjusting that, you are taking a risk. Just my .02.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Had this very issue with my Cobalt SS. Turned out to be dirt-water getting into the ABS connector on the front passenger wheel hub. The little built in rubber gasket in the connector receded and allowed some crud to get into the connector. I took it apart and cleaned it, then repositioned the boot to seal better. Its a quick (low tech) check that can save some headaches... If you find dirt in a connector its probably the culprit even if the failure is intermittent... Pay attention when pulling the connectors off, if it feels gritty and scratchy then it probably has crap in it, regardless if you can see it or not.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been having the same problem too.

it's intermittent and when it goes off it barely stays on long enough for me to even see what the fuss is all about.

I haven't noticed any patterns (speed, temps, wet/dry, etc. ) that may be causing this.

So far when it goes off is while I'm driving it easy (mostly cruising).

i do notice a momentary drop in power as if there was some misfiring or something electrical for not even a second.

If it's the ABS sensors, are these sensors expensive?

Part number?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

> Lapres_3 || Had this very issue with my Cobalt SS. Turned out to be dirt-water getting into the ABS connector on the front passenger wheel hub. The little built in rubber gasket in the connector receded and allowed some crud to get into the connector. I took it apart and cleaned it, then repositioned the boot to seal better. Its a quick (low tech) check that can save some headaches... If you find dirt in a connector its probably the culprit even if the failure is intermittent... Pay attention when pulling the connectors off, if it feels gritty and scratchy then it probably has crap in it, regardless if you can see it or not.


:agree
I have also had experience with an intermittent ABS problem with an 06 Equinox. The stealership could not properly diagnose the problem so they suggested the sensor be changed for a meager $450.00. I bought the part and fixed it myself for about $138.00. After replacing the ABS right front sensor....the problem still persisted. Long story short.....it was a connector with crud in it. Cleaned out the dirt.........fixed!
Save yourself some money and do as Lapres 3 suggests. This seems to be a GM issue not just the GTO.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Which connector is it? location?


----------

